# Hi End 32 inch LED TV



## v_joy (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm planning to buy a top end 32 inch LED back-lit LCD TV for my bedroom. 
The models I've short listed are:
> Sony KDL-32EX710
It is Edge LED design. Very thin. Very power efficient. A bit expensive.

> Samsung UA32C6900VR
This one is cheaper @ 55k approx. Rest is same as Sony. (I guess. On the website both of them look pretty much same in configuration. )

I'll be connecting this TV with my Hi-Fi System
Could somebody please confirm me it's possible! This is important for me.
I might later buy a light and cheap HTPC (for downloading and dumping my movies) and hook it up with this TV as my primary monitor.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 21, 2010)

go wid Sony.. good sound,long life.. bt i think this do not play all formats from USB.. where as Samsung can.. 

ppl here are suffering issues in Samsung support and service.. 

n yeah bfore buying ask whether dis has any issue like "screen burn"
actually i purchased Samsung LCD few week back and after reading the manual i got yo knw dat my LCD has this issue... 

as u r buying LED hope dis prob wont be dere.. but its better u ask dem too..


----------



## v_joy (Dec 21, 2010)

Support for pen drives, portable HDDs in either file system(FAT or NTFS) and formats like mkv, m2ts(bdav), divx, H264 is a very important feature..!
How could Sony miss something like this! 
R u sure..?
I'm totally dependent upon my 500GB USB portable HDD till I or rather even if I buy an HTPC.


----------



## mayanksharma (Dec 21, 2010)

v_joy said:


> Support for pen drives, portable HDDs in either file system(FAT or NTFS) and formats like mkv, m2ts(bdav), divx, H264 is a very important feature..!
> How could Sony miss something like this!
> R u sure..?
> I'm totally dependent upon my 500GB USB portable HDD till I or rather even if I buy an HTPC.


My frnd, both Samsung and Sony models are quite costly and offer poor value for money.
Sony models have limited supportable formats for media. 
Samsung on the other hand is awesome, if you dont mid the 57K price tag for a 32" model!
Let me add another option for you.
I recently went for *LG LE7500 32" Full HD LED*(edge-led) after much considerations to various models. Costed me 47K from Delhi! 

Few feature highlights:-
1. 2.5ms response time with 100hz Tru-Motion
2. Gamut color options
3. Supportable formats include, HD matroska and MP4 along with all standard video and audio formats(i.e. xvid,divx,3gp,Real,mpg etc)
Just plug in your portable HDD and enjoy hassle-free shows!

One more thing i noticed, that the brightness offered by the screen is comparatively much more than others in the category. May be its from my perspective.
Just make sure, to check out this model, before you finalize your decision.
Good Luck...


----------



## v_joy (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok. Thanks for the info. I'll consider this model too.
And about the prices, they are quite cheaper than what is given on the manufacturer's website. Today my father told me that he contacted someone at his office who told him that the Samsung model (UA32C6900VR) is available as low as 48k in Karol Bagh, New Delhi. Dunno for sure, I have to go there and look for myself.
Also could you tell me what accessories should I look for in the bundle. My friend told me that Samsung does not provide HDMI cable with TV to keep the price down.


----------



## mayanksharma (Dec 22, 2010)

^^Well, if u wish to connect the LED with PC, you've to buy a HDMI-DVI cable.
If u've equipments with HDMI ports, then HDMI-HDMI cable!
Apart from that, make sure you've LAN cable to enjoy NetCast features in LED.
Lastly, if you wish to connect any speakers, then go for Optical/RCA-Stereo cables, as required.


----------



## Erneste (Dec 25, 2010)

sony is the best to have it , i am using sony bravia from about six months as my monitor and TV too , the best purchase of my life i can say proudly .


----------



## v_joy (Dec 25, 2010)

@Erneste: Which model..?
can you plz clarify my doubt in my #3 post..?


----------



## asingh (Dec 28, 2010)

@Erneste:
Please remove the 'Tucson' apartment advertisement from you post. These is deemed as spamming. Next post, you will be banned. Thanks.


----------



## v_joy (Jan 1, 2011)

Finally..
I bought samsung 32 inch 6 Series C6900 @50k from delhi. 
Everything abt this tv screams AWESOME! 
Only thing i didn't like is its remote. Its ugly looking!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 1, 2011)

u mst have got dat very long remote i suppose??


----------



## v_joy (Jan 1, 2011)

^^yeah.. 
Only if samsung could learn something from sony about presentation..


I bought an HDMI 1.3 cable to connect my laptop. the TV is overscanning the image! 
i cant see Title Bar and the start bar. 
Can someone here tell me if there is a setting to make the TV map pixel to pixel (turn off overscan) when connected through HMDI...?

My laptop is Dell XPS M1530. GPU is nvidia M8600GT.
TV: Samsung UA32C6900VR


----------



## shrewsburyyf (Jan 4, 2011)

I prefer Sony,it's better ,I think


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

shrewsburyyf said:


> I prefer Sony,it's better ,I think


No it is not.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

Well sony panels seems to have better contrast than samsung 7 or even 8 series led's. I have compared them myself side by side in reliance digital bangalore.

Sony is a bit overpriced in my opinion but makes superb panels. 

I am listing seven panels which were tested in "WHAT HIFI sound and vision" august 2010 magazine. They had tested 32 inch lcd's extensively and came to the following conclusion:

The panels tested & the ratings achieved out of 5
*
1.LG 32LE7900 @ 56K              3 stars
2.Panasonic TX-L32D25 @ 65K  5 stars
3.Panasonic TX-L32S20 @ 42K  4 stars
4.Samsung UE32C6000 @ 69.9K 4 stars
5.Sony KDL-32EX503 @ 49.9K   5 stars
6.Sony KDL-32EX703 @ 65.9K   5 stars
7.Toshiba 32RV753    @ 35K     3 stars*

Now they picked the *Panasonic TX-L32D25 * as the overall winner owing to some added features and sound quality from tv speakers. In terms of picture quality and contrast levels , both the sony's were on par with the panasonic but the latter has a slight edge over contrast. None of the samsung , toshiba or lg models could match the sony and panasonic trio on pure performance.

So my pick here would be the *Sony KDL-32EX503* @ 49.9k for its excellent performance & rivalling higher models but there is a chance that prices might have fallen as it was written in august issue & you can actually find it at lot cheaper prices in retail outlets.


----------



## sraut7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I just bought myself LG Smart LED TV just for 36k/-. All above features are present. Slim and Sleek, HD ready, Loads of functions, Easy to Use with Multimedia Auto Detect Feature (which I dint find in Philips LED). What's more I got Tata Sky Plus and LG Dvd Player with USB option DivX 6.0 Ready.

LG Rocks!!!

Dont go by names friends. Reach the nearest store, research and then choose. Do take your presonal storage media to test the Multimedia Capability and this TV supports upto 1TB Portable HDD.

Only CON is that it was unable to play .mkv file but no need to be worried since got the HDMI cable with it which suffices my HD needs


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ Nice bump. But you can always create one new thread.


----------

